# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Transferim nga universiteti privat në shtetëror

## kokaina001

dua te di n.q.s ben nje vit ne nje universitet privat dhe deshiron te transferoesh ne universitet shtetrore po ne ate dege te vazhdosh vitin e 2 e te 3 po ne ate dege. a behet kjo gje dhe n.q.s po sa kushton kjo gje. apo eshte falas. apo duht ndonje kriter. faleminderit

----------


## USA NR1

nuk duhet te jete problem
mbase edhe prezentohesh me emrin kokain shko drejtorit ose jepja nje kilogram kokain,ose te holla i jep dhe mbaroi puna :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> dua A di n.q.s ben nje vit ne nje universitet privat dhe deshiron te transferoesh ne universitet shtetrore po ne ate dege te vazhdosh vitin e 2 e te 3 po ne ate dege. a behet kjo gje dhe n.q.s po sa kushton kjo gje. apo eshte falas. apo duht ndonje kriter. faleminderit


Ne Shqiperi apo ne Kosove?

Ne Kosove nuk ben nga privati ne publik. Anasjelltas po. Bile te presin me lule ne duar, vetem a ke lek  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

se si nje qe bon privat kthehet ne publik me habit kjo gjo...apo skalon dot 1 vit dhe ja fut privat..me habit njeriu. besoj se si njifet viti privat njifet dhe viti publik ndaj po eshte pergjigja.
falas as gruja sta jep mo,po besoj do pagush taksat e vitit publik e gjonat qe pagujn te gjith.
shko pyt gjths...

----------


## illyrian rex

Nuk ben sepse ne privat mund te pranohesh edhe nese nuk di shkrim-lexim  :shkelje syri: , bile diplomon ne afat rekord  :ngerdheshje: . Ndersa ne publik duhet te kalosh provimet pranuese. Prandaj nuk ben.

Nga publiku ne privat mund te kalosh pa problem.

----------

